# AUD180 001- documents



## Happy (Jul 20, 2013)

The current top individual tax income tax bracket is AUD180 001 as at 1 July 2012 is this tax applicable to 190 visa ?

Apart from 186 and 187 visas ,what are the skilled visas which condition " current top individual tax income tax bracket is AUD180 001 as at 1 July 2012" ?

How to prove that nominated individual tax income tax bracket is AUD180 001 applicable to certain type of occupations ? 

what type of documents essential to prove individual tax income tax bracket is AUD180 001 applicable to a particular occupation ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You don't have to provide any documents for your tax rate. You are either a resident or non resident for tax purposes. Resident and non resident for tax purposes are different to resident and non resident for immigration purposes.

If you intend to live in Australia you are a resident for tax purposes.

You get asked when you lodge your tax return if you are a resident and also when you complete your tfn declaration for your employer.


----------

